# scarabs+spyders and first turn assault



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

i had a game vs the newcrons yesterday and my opponent used a sneaky tactic that's really good (altough it has some cons):
he had a unit of 3 spyders and two units of scarabs, then at the start of his movement he added 3 bases of scarabs to one unit putting every new one in front of the other, that's an example:

[mytank]




[scarabsunit]
[spyders]

so he actually gained 2'' (coherency) plus 1,5'' (base size) for each spyder, changeing the assault range from 19-24'' (6move+1-6run+12assault) to 29,5-34,5'', that's kinda impressive

It is also kinda expensive too anyway, the scarabs are great against vehicles but you are useing 150points for a nearly useless unit (spyders) just to boost the effectiveness of a 90points ''harassment'' unit.

Anyway if you find yourself in this situation take care of how you deploy and charge the scarabs instead of shooting them, they will be near you and they arent really a threat to anything with half decent CC skill (i killed one unit with TWC, but the other with just 5 Grey Hunters and a flamer)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This gonna be an interesting one.

So far I think he played correctly. Some will argue that all bases must be within 2 of the unit they add to since they are all summoned at the same time since the Spyders were 1 unit. Had the Spyders been 3 different units then this would defo be legit regardless since you summon 1, he becomes part of the unit, then another and then another. Lets assume you played it right for the sake of stuff and take that one step further...

Imagine this scenario:
9 Spyders that produce 9 extra bases gives a unit of Scarabs 32,2 inches of extra reach before its normal move turn 1. The congaline you can build away with those models are beyond epic. The grand potential of the Scarab charge goes up to 51,2-56,2 inches turn 1. Thats over double the distance thats between the armies. The combicharge of doom that will erupt on all vehicles and other things one want to lock in CC in the opponents army is beyond retarded. You have 19 bases to toy with which will call for a pretty long combocharge:wild:


This smells like a nerfbat-hit is in mid-air allready for this. It might not be the best thing in the world against some armies but think about IG for example, or various shooty SM lists, which both comes in plenty everywhere, gg. This sounds extremely dull and boring. Post FAQ/Errata I assume this will work exactly like the Tervigon and its spawn Gaunts ability aka Spyders must be within 6 of the Spyder that summons them...


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

I think he played it right too, that's why this is in the tactic and not in rules section 
anyway the strategy you posted comes at a cost of 600points so the rest of your army could be really small, remember that after you de-mech your opponents you are only half way to victory, you also have to kill the things inside!!
I dont think they'll nerf this since it's much like a Logan bomb or a triple raider Khorne army, it'll autowin against some armies (just a few anyway) and let you severely crippled against many many others.

edit: also a simple counter to this tactic could be done with a couple unit lined up in front of your army as a bubble wrap, you deny the first turn charge and assault the scarabs


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> edit: also a simple counter to this tactic could be done with a couple unit lined up in front of your army as a bubble wrap, you deny the first turn charge and assault the scarabs


I like this idea.

There's also the very nasty potential of surrounding a transport's access points with Scarabs and then destroying the vehicle. The occupants magically insta-gib since they can't disembark.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> There's also the very nasty potential of surrounding a transport's access points with Scarabs and then destroying the vehicle. The occupants magically insta-gib since they can't disembark.


two words: Emergency Disembarkation


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> two words: Emergency Disembarkation


If you surround it, then wreck it everyone inside will die as they won't be able to even emergency disembark.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> If you surround it, then wreck it everyone inside will die as they won't be able to even emergency disembark.


Yes.

Now imagine the all too common Land Raider filled to the brim with Terminators unit.


Does it sound remotely likely that it is supposed to work like this?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just deploy the terminators on the board and possibly ring your tanks with infantry (or block them into the corner/edge)... you'll still have a huge scarab unit smashing into your army... but they'll not be able to achieve their exact goals.


----------

